
OCaml: Polymorphism - mmastrac
https://haifengl.wordpress.com/2014/07/08/ocaml-polymorphism/
======
amirmc
People might also find the following post of interest.

Polymorphism for beginners -
[http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2013/12/20/polymorphism-for-
be...](http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2013/12/20/polymorphism-for-beginners/)

